# brumation/hibernation



## frost (Oct 31, 2011)

since the colder months are coming i have noticed my giant tegu(blizzard) has been sleeping more and eating less. on the other hand my normal(balder) has been as active as ever. this will be the first year i have had a tegu thats not a columbian that is nearing hibernation. im trying to determine if either one of them is going into brumation or hibernation. have any of my fellow members noted any signs of either one starting?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 31, 2011)

My extreme is either down or close to it, she has refused food for a week, well I feed in the enclosure and she has not touched it and I have not seen her, I assume she might be up a lil bit while I'm not aware. My new red is doing the same so I assume she is readying up. My hybrid is active as ever but I'm assuming he won't go down due to having too much blue in him


----------



## frost (Oct 31, 2011)

do blues not go into hibernation?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 31, 2011)

frost said:


> do blues not go into hibernation?



Mine hasn't yet.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 31, 2011)

_This thread should be in the Hibernation Forum, the sticky at the top tells you what signs to look for and how to prepare.

Blues generally don't hibernate.
As for Natsuki,.. he has slowed down but his previous owner said that he never hibernated so,.. we'll see what happens._


----------



## reptastic (Oct 31, 2011)

I had to seperate my tegus because my giant is moderately still active wereas my b/w i havnt really seen in a lil over a month, both tegus hibernated last winter


----------



## frost (Oct 31, 2011)

o i didnt see the hibernation tab i guess lol sorry. thanks for the input tho.


----------



## Riplee (Oct 31, 2011)

Put all my adults to hibernation last week


----------



## Steven. (Oct 31, 2011)

^ how did you do that?.. by not turning on the basking light?.. Just wondering cause i want to put mine in hibernation and everytime i think he's down... He shows up again..lol.. He's been really grumpy as of lately, so i'm thinking he wants to go down but something is stopping him and its pissing him off....lol


----------



## Riplee (Nov 1, 2011)

No light and no heat. I would adjust the cage temperature slowly going down 2-3 weeks ago and finally reach the temperature of the hibernation.

Last year I put them in the plastic tub for hibernation, but this year I left all of them in the cage and adjust the room temperature. 

They might be sometimes show up but I wont feed them or raise the temperature. they will back to sleep soon.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting. Well the way my cage is setup, it allows the sun light to come rite in. So it''s impossible to get the temp down. Maybe ill just put him in a tub. Do i put substrate and all that good stuff?...


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 1, 2011)

Steven. said:


> Interesting. Well the way my cage is setup, it allows the sun light to come rite in. So it''s impossible to get the temp down. Maybe ill just put him in a tub. Do i put substrate and all that good stuff?...



Yes.


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm told my hybrid has gone down in the past. He will disappear for a few days and come back then go away again. The other two are still up.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 3, 2011)

Do i just pick him up and put him in the bin for hibernation?... or is there prep. i cant lower temps in the cage cause every morning the sun beams in and warms it up to 85-90


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 1, 2011)

I was hoping he wouldn't, but mine went down yesterday ( Whatever, he needs it. Only got him last week too - transitioned him finally from his 5 day stay in a small 40 with a PowerSun to his new giant home & he went right under! Glad we opted for a foot & a half of mulch in the 6x3x3! Had both bulbs on all day (80deg) & came home from work & everything was the way I left it this morning so I killed both lamps, temp's been at 60. Sleep tight homie!


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys, just wondering how long I can expect my b&w to stay down (average)?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Last year my b/w stayed down from October till late March.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oddly, my 2011 E.G. is still as active as ever, still growing like a weed, and eating with a voracious appetite! he is now 1/2 the length of his 75g, Still have to make the glass front on his 7x3.5x3 I was hoping I would have all winter to work on it... not looking like it! ;o) The odd part is my Colombian which I have read do not hibernate, has been off food for 3 weeks (not a single bite), and is only out for about an hour a day... Anyone Else's 2011 giants go down yet?


----------



## frost (Dec 3, 2011)

my baby blizzard is down. hes been down for a while now.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 3, 2011)

Realitynh said:


> Hey guys, just wondering how long I can expect my b&w to stay down (average)?



_Take some time to read up and learn as much as you can. Especially with the basic need to know info. Your question is answered in the first thread at the top of this Discussion forum._


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Dec 3, 2011)

My large female went down in late September in 2010 and didn't get up til April. This year, she is still up and eating ALL MY FOOD!!! I didn't plan for her big appetite to stay up this long. Booooooo! Hehehehehe.


----------



## Wickedtactical (Oct 29, 2020)

frost said:


> since the colder months are coming i have noticed my giant tegu(blizzard) has been sleeping more and eating less. on the other hand my normal(balder) has been as active as ever. this will be the first year i have had a tegu thats not a columbian that is nearing hibernation. im trying to determine if either one of them is going into brumation or hibernation. have any of my fellow members noted any signs of either one starting?


----------



## Wickedtactical (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm going through the same thing I have a Blue Tegu that is slow down slow down on eating and sleeps for days at a time.


----------

